# Chun Li Based Street Fighter Movie Coming in 2008



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 21, 2007)

> Oh man, another Street Fighter movie! Is this good or bad, who knows?! Hyde Park Entertainment and Capcom together will produce the movie, which is being planned for a 2008 release in coordination with the 20th anniversay of the video game franchise. It's been stated by Variety that the movie's story will focus on the character Chun Li, however specific details are being kept secret. Wow, sounds fine I suppose. As long as it isn't anything like the upcoming Dead or Alive movie, and I mean, as far from that as it can possibly be, then I'm down for it! We'll have to see how the production goes, and who they cast to play Chun Li.



What do you guys think about it


----------



## Kamina (Dec 21, 2007)

Please post the source, and i really hope it's better than the last movie...


----------



## Denji (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll wait until we get some actual information about it. However, I've learned not to trust movies based on video games.


----------



## illusion (Dec 21, 2007)

Out of all the characters they could've focused on, they chose Chun Li?


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 21, 2007)

Damn, it's not gonna be animated?  Major fail if it turns out to be live action.  Although we will probably get real bewbs instead of animated jigglys.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll wait for more details(plot synopsis, cast, director, producer) before I judge.


----------



## Soulja_Shikamaru (Dec 21, 2007)

Well after all, Chun Li is pretty damn hot?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh HELL no. Not this shit again. Stop making movies based on video-games and vice-versa, they're always shit. >.O


----------



## tinhamodic (Dec 21, 2007)

It all depends on who's playing Chun Li, the only hot action asian actress I could think of is Kelly Hu.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh lawl Thunder Thighs getting her own movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 21, 2007)

awww man, catering to that yellow fever !!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Dec 21, 2007)

I NEED REAL CHUN LI TITS


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 21, 2007)

SO far this is looking like a lie, damn host never gave a link or any shit.


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks legit. I hope this does well so Ryu can get his own movie


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 21, 2007)

> So how about that upcoming Street Fighter film that's based on Chun-Li? A few months back, we reported that Doom director Andrzej Bartkowiak will direct the new Street Fighter film, but today, ComingSoon.net *revealed that Smallville star Kristin Kreuk will play Chun-Li.*
> 
> It appears the Street Fighter film has an official name too; it's now called Street Fighter: Legend of Chun-Li. Unfortunately, plot details are still mum: "The movie is focused on female fighter Chun-Li and her journey for justice."
> 
> The movie begins filming in Thailand in March 2008 and 20th Century Fox will handle distributing duties. So what do you folks think, can Kreuk handle the Lightning Kick?


----------



## Kamina (Dec 21, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Oh HELL no. Not this shit again. Stop making movies based on video-games and vice-versa, they're always shit. >.O



Not all the time.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 21, 2007)

Games based on video games are almost always shit. The other way is usually true. Few have won hard.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Dec 21, 2007)

tinhamodic said:


> It all depends on who's playing Chun Li, the only hot action asian actress I could think of is Kelly Hu.



Ming-Na wasn't hot enough for you in the first movie?


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh man, Kristen Kreuk doesn't even look like Chun-Li. I hope she doesn't ruin one of my favorite characters. The script better no suck completely. And Kristen doesn't have Chun-Li's body. (AKA Ass and Thighs)


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Oh man, Kristen Kreuk doesn't even look like Chun-Li. I hope she doesn't ruin one of my favorite characters. The script better no suck completely. And Kristen doesn't have Chun-Li's body. (AKA Ass and Thighs)



True dat. She's still fine as hell in her own right though

Anyways, movie's bound to be fail.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 16, 2008)

Kristen is part Chinese, but she leans toward White more than Chinese. For an Asian girl, Chun-Li's packing. Kristen is rather slim and she doesn't have any muscles.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 16, 2008)

> Kristin Kreuk will play Chun-Li.


This is Chun-Li:


Kruek, is most definitely, not Chun-Li.


----------



## Muk (Mar 16, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> This is Chun-Li:
> 
> 
> Kruek, is most definitely, not Chun-Li.



So true

make another animated movie, don't do this live action crap


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 16, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> This is Chun-Li:
> 
> 
> Kruek, is most definitely, not Chun-Li.




*Spoiler*: __ 












My chun li >>>> yours


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

the Jean Claude Van Dame Street Fighter had to been the worse movie ever made


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2008)

Worse than Cat Woman.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Worse than Cat Woman.



you might like this then

Bullshido.net


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lawl @ exaggerated figures.



Sean Connery said:


> the Jean Claude Van Dame Street Fighter had to been the worse movie ever made


Kylie Minogue and Raul Julia were the only things good about that film.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Oh lawl @ exaggerated figures.
> 
> 
> Kylie Minogue and Raul Julia were the only things good about that film.



but the film still sucked ass


----------



## Muk (Mar 17, 2008)

what is this movie you talk about????

got a trailer link?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

Muk said:


> what is this movie you talk about????
> 
> got a trailer link?



did you even read page 1


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't see how this film can not fail.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Kreuk as chun li?  i....don't know what to say. well she does have some asian features but an image of her doing kungfu moves with two buns in her hair kinda makes me laugh in my head


----------



## MajorThor (Mar 17, 2008)

I hope they score Lucy Lu to play her! -chuckles-.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

MajorThor said:


> I hope they score Lucy Lu to play her! -chuckles-.



she's getting up there on age


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 17, 2008)

Kristin Kreuk as Chun Li...............

​


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Kristin Kreuk as Chun Li...............
> 
> ​



hell f'ing no


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2008)

Sean, do you have vested interest in this movie?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sean, do you have vested interest in this movie?



depends if I like the Trailer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2008)

So you're just in it for the buns and boobies? I like your thinkin'.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

T&A that's all I need

plus if they made a Dark Stalkers film this one would be great for Morrigan


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2008)

anyword if this is softcore or not?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd rather go with Hardcore


----------



## Jimin (Mar 17, 2008)

This reminds me of a college humor video with Chun-Li having sex with that green guy...


----------



## Talon. (Mar 18, 2008)

damn.....i thought i wuz behind (no offfense to you unblessed soul) it sounds cool, and i hope it doesnt suck like bloodrayne and the first street fighter did. ive known about this for 2 years, though


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> This reminds me of a college humor video with Chun-Li having sex with that green guy...



send me a link, I have to check this out


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 18, 2008)

this movie is gonna suck


----------



## Talon. (Mar 18, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> send me a link, I have to check this out



....           o  dear god...... i think that green guy is Akuma.....o god unwanted visuals eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew lol


----------



## Jimin (Mar 18, 2008)

x
The Chun-Li sex thing. it's not pornographic, don't worry. Around 2.30 and it's not even funny. If you want Chun-Li nude, search Chun-Li shower on youtube.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

You think they learn from the original SF live adaption. . .

Then again, with DOA, it seems that no one learned anything.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 19, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> The Chun-Li sex thing. it's not pornographic, don't worry. Around 2.30 and it's not even funny. If you want Chun-Li nude, search Chun-Li shower on youtube.



Guile cracked me up, Sonic Fucking Boom, lmao

omg watch part 7


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 19, 2008)

Kreuk? Chun Li?  She's venturing on newer turfs here...


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 19, 2008)

watch Part 7 when Zangief enters the ring


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 19, 2008)

​


> The film, scheduled for worldwide release in 2009, will revolve around Chun-Li, who’s set o be played by Smallville actress Kristen Kreuk, who plays Lana Lang in the TV series.
> 
> Capcom also confirmed that *Michael Clark Duncan* (The Island, Sin City, Daredevil, The Green Mile) is on board to play *Balrog*, *Neal McDonough* (The Hitcher, Flags of our Fathers, Minority Report) will take on the role of *M Bison*, *Vega* will be portrayed by *Taboo of the Black Eyed Peas*, and *Chris Klein* (We Were Soldiers, American Pie) will play *Charlie Nash*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 19, 2008)

that dude sur ehas the chin for Bison


----------



## delirium (Mar 19, 2008)

Vega will be played by Taboo? Wtf? Vega was blonde. xD

I'll still watch this though.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 20, 2008)

Taboo? They could have at least gotten a metrosexual who actually has muscles to play Vega, who you know, IS a muscular metrosexual and not a druggie

Chris Klein, fine choice, though he needs to bulk up.

Neal McDonough... I dunno, he's not Bison. Just as bad as Kreuk and Taboo, they don't look anywhere near like the characters they're going to be playing.

Michael Clark Duncan is old. They should have gotten Mayweather to play Balrog. 

Seriously...


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 20, 2008)

this guy for Bison, after all he played Shao Khan in the 2nd Mortal Kombat Film


----------



## Batman (Mar 20, 2008)

Why are they so afraid of making a SF movie starting Ryu?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2008)

This even sounds to be more fail than DOA.


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 21, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> This even sounds to be more fail than DOA.



remeber how bad Street Fighter with Van Dame sucked


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 28, 2008)

Kristen Kreuk is hot but she dont look like chinese woman.

in smallville there is a episode that she wore chinese clothes. i dont remenber how she look.


----------



## RodMack (Mar 28, 2008)

Batman said:


> Why are they so afraid of making a SF movie starting Ryu?


I guess they felt Chun-Li was more interesting?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Mar 28, 2008)

If Ryu and Ken arent in it, im not sure it can even be called Street Fighter". Seriously, what's Street fighter without Ryu and Ken?


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

When will the movie come out?


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Mar 28, 2008)

^ April 18th, if I'm not mistaken.

'sides, Google is your friend.


----------



## Ico (Mar 28, 2008)

Can't say im excited for this. Im a huge Street Fighter fan but...not so much a fan of Chun Li.......


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 29, 2008)

Flying Thunder God said:


> Can't say im excited for this. Im a huge Street Fighter fan but...not so much a fan of Chun Li.......



oh come on, we all know you masturbate to her day and night


----------



## Jimin (Apr 2, 2008)

But I don't exactly get why Chun-Li either. She's Street Fighter's first lady but Ryu is the face of the franchise.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> But I don't exactly get why Chun-Li either. She's Street Fighter's first lady but Ryu is the face of the franchise.



you forgot to mention Ken


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a huge Chun Li fan, but it's almost certain that they'll screw this movie up.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm a huge Chun Li fan, but it's almost certain that they'll screw this movie up.



and yet you have Mai in your sig and ava


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> and yet you have Mai in your sig and ava



Heh, I had a Chun Li in my sig a while ago. There's now law against being a fan of both of them.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, that's not cool. I wanted to use a pic with both Chun-Li and Mai.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a few pictures of them both together, probably use it as a set later on.


----------



## Batman (Apr 2, 2008)

If this movie is made by Americans, then it makes sense.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 3, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Heh, I had a Chun Li in my sig a while ago. There's now law against being a fan of both of them.



we all know you have plenty of tissues and hand lotion


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> we all know you have plenty of tissues and hand lotion



Probably not as much as you my friend. 

Lol, your always looking to start something. Oh well.

Edit: Anyways try and stay on topic.


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't worry about Sean Connery he's just a troll with a high post count.

As for the movie. I think it will end up being crap just like the first live action Street Fighter movie.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm gonna give this movie a chance. After all, it is Street fighter and it is Chun-Li. And who knows, maybe it might be something good.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 4, 2008)

Peoples Hernandez said:


> Don't worry about Sean Connery he's just a troll with a high post count.
> 
> As for the movie. I think it will end up being crap just like the first live action Street Fighter movie.



it'll probally suck, just like your mother


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope it doesn't fuck Chun Li up too much, she's an awesome character. Too bad that it is most likely possable


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 4, 2008)

Le Pyro said:


> I hope it doesn't fuck Chun Li up too much, she's an awesome character. Too bad that it is most likely possable



look at tomb raider

I mean come on, they could of found someone better than Angelina Jolie, in my opinion she wasn't Laura Croft Material


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah that's true, the tomb raider movies where fucking awful They only picked Jolie because of her lips and her tits, but she's not Lara-ish at all otherwise.

Chun Li in the other street fighter was pretty crap too, not tough enough to be Li.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

the animated movies are good, the live actions sucks, plus chun li is good as a co character , but i cant see her carrying a movie alone


----------



## Jimin (Apr 12, 2008)

The animated one was great(if only for Chun-Li's shower). But let's give La a chance. there have been good ones recently.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 12, 2008)

All of Street Fighters animated films are great, except Alpha 2. That was terrible.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2008)

I should really check out the animated ones. WTH do I find them?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Apr 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I should really check out the animated ones. WTH do I find them?



You can find them on Bestbuy.com or some other movie website, I guess. Blockbuster or somewhere else. They're not rare or anything.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2008)

^I meant free, that is. 0.0


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^I meant free, that is. 0.0



lazy ass, just buy the damn thing


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2008)

That's not lazy. Thats cheap.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 15, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> That's not lazy. Thats cheap.



in your case, your both


----------



## Sasori (Apr 15, 2008)

So much fail in the film industry these days.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 15, 2008)

I have money anyways. Has there been a trailer/pic for this thing yet?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 15, 2008)

Sasori said:


> So much fail in the film industry these days.



yea, no kidding


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 15, 2008)

Is someone really asking where to find something for free on the internet?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 15, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Is someone really asking where to find something for free on the internet?



yes King Lloyd or should I say King Cheapo


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2008)

Can we please get back on topic?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 16, 2008)

when you admit your a lazy cheapskate


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 16, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with wanting free stuff. But to ask on the internet when all you have to do is google Free Street Fighter Anime is just lazy.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 17, 2008)

cheap asses        .


----------



## Snow (Apr 19, 2008)

Wasn't Chun Li the main character in the first one?

And Kristin Kreuk...!


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 19, 2008)

Snow said:


> Wasn't Chun Li the main character in the first one?
> 
> And Kristin Kreuk...!



no van dame was


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

Guile was. Van Dam can't act BTW.


----------



## Snow (Apr 19, 2008)

Seemed to me like SHE got more screentime.
Ah well.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 19, 2008)

who knows, you couldn't pay me enough to watch that movie again


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

I have never seen it, but I might skim it one of these days.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 19, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> I have never seen it, but I might skim it one of these days.



don't waste your time or money


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2008)

In this case, just money.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 19, 2008)

trust me it's not worth it, then of course you could probally find it on youtube


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 20, 2008)

any of these actress needs to be chun Li


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*





*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

Can anyone of them actually act?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 20, 2008)

ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> any of these actress needs to be chun Li
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



hell I'd like to garfunkel the chick in the first pic


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 20, 2008)

For those who saw Forbidden Kingdom, Li Bingbing the white haired chick would be an awesome Chun Li.


----------



## Batman (Apr 20, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> hell I'd like to garfunkel the chick in the first pic



Seconded . . .


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 20, 2008)

^I don't know man, the chick in the third pic looks best or should I say hawt and wet


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

Bingbing does look like Chun-Li. She can fight too. Does Kreuk even know how?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 20, 2008)

Why don't they just make it an animated feature?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

Because Live Action is in and animated has been done?


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Apr 20, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Can anyone of them actually act?



who cares. their smokin.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 20, 2008)

That only works for models and some porn...


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 21, 2008)

porn doesn't really require acting talent, but I lol when they try to act


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 21, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> Why don't they just make it an animated feature?



Because guys want to see real tits and not cartoon ones.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, they're not gonna show Kreuk's tits are they? Hentai has plenty of Chun-Li though


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 21, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Because guys want to see real tits and not cartoon ones.



we all know you fap to the cartoon boobs


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2008)

On topic, Kreuk does know some martial arts. However, can she led a movie? She hasn't ever been a main character.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 12, 2008)

They should have Jackie Chan reprise his Chun Li role (0:55)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 12, 2008)

Those few seconds alone > the entire SF live-action movie.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 12, 2008)

And here's the whole scene


----------



## Ashiya (May 15, 2008)

I am not too hopeful about this movie. Dead Or Alive was a bad precedent for girl-power films. But I can only wish.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 21, 2008)

Has there been any images/trailers released for this thing?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

I rather have the film cancelled.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 4, 2008)

Screenshots!!
Pia-chan
She doesn't look Chun-Li. Big problem right there.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 4, 2008)

ABORT! ABORT! ABORT!


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 4, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Screenshots!!
> The most hated ninja in the forum? Jiriaya or Sasuke
> She doesn't look Chun-Li. Big problem right there.





No tits, no ass, no thighs :toliet


----------



## Jimin (Dec 5, 2008)

I just realized that they used the Street Fighter name and Chun-Li name only for cheap ticket sales. I feel like a moron now. I mean, this movie isn't even close to being a SF-like feel.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a question:

Which movie will lose the most money? SF or DB?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 5, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> Which movie will lose the most money? SF or DB?



Street Fighter IMO. 

Regarding SF productions in the states, why can't they just keep Ryu and Ken as the primary characters? The SF live-action movie and the US animated series had to make Guile the main character, and now this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2008)

SF will certainly lose the most money. DB will at least cash in on the rabid fans of the series. EVERYONE WILL GO SEE IT. Even hardcore nerds that know it will suck will see it just to look cool on the internet and write "witty" reviews bashing it.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

You know what? The only chick whose body resembles Chun-Li's is Shawn Johnson. Too bad shes white. Well, its almost impossible to replicate Chun-Li's body. I wonder if anyone can replicate KOF's Mai?


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> You know what? The only chick whose body resembles Chun-Li's is Shawn Johnson. Too bad shes white. Well, its almost impossible to replicate Chun-Li's body. I wonder if anyone can replicate KOF's Mai?



The main problem is that she doesn't have a spec of muscle on her body. I just cannot reasonable believe that she will be able to take on a group of thugs. If they were going to have kreuk play Chun Li they should have made her put on some weight and gain some muscle. I don't mean that she had to look like a weightlifter but she should look allot bigger(in terms of muscle) than she does.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 8, 2008)

^Her thighs can crush steel.


----------



## Lord Snow (Dec 8, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> ^Her thighs can crush steel.



 Of course with those toothpick legs the sky is the limit.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 8, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> And here's the whole scene



This was quite possibly the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 1, 2009)

You think they'll whip out the suit or leave Kreuk without it? It would look so weird.

Oh nos!!!!
Here


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya know...I'm going to see this in the theaters no matter what. I love street fighter. Chun Li could be played by Jack Black in drag and I'd still fap to the thought of the movie. Plus I saw Vega hoppin around so it can't be too bad.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 28, 2009)

@gent9 said:


> Of course with those toothpick legs the sky is the limit.



I meant Shawn Johnson's legs could crush steel. They're huge. Kreuk's body is slim.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2009)

the action looks good, might have cool fights, and vega looks cool. but i'm just not that interested.  SF hasn't been a sensation for a long time.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 28, 2009)

Vega is the fucking long-haired dude from Black-Eyed Peas .

Do not want.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 28, 2009)

At least he's wearing a mask. Though, accuracy-wise, this Vega sure fails. Vega is a pretty boy, not some bloke who got his face trampled on by wildebeest'.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Jan 28, 2009)

Adonis said:


> Vega is the fucking long-haired dude from Black-Eyed Peas .
> 
> Do not want.



Wait....wut? My prayers of this movie being passable are fading. 




> At least he's wearing a mask. Though, accuracy-wise, this Vega sure fails. Vega is a pretty boy, not some bloke who got his face trampled on by wildebeest'.



And with that my hopes and prayers were just destroyed.


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 28, 2009)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> And here's the whole scene





Holy Shit that was funny, I've never seen this Jackie flick though, gonna rent it.
But still, that was some funny ass shit.



Adonis said:


> Vega is the fucking long-haired dude from Black-Eyed Peas .
> 
> Do not want.



You have GOT to be fucking shitting me..
Taboo?

This ugly friend!?


Holy Shit, now I am not the prettiest guy on the planet but ...*FUCK*...
There is something seriously wrong when you cast someone looking like he got his face remodeled with a shovel for *Vega*

The guy is supposed to be a pretty boy, a narcist. The reason he wears that mask is so that his face will not be damaged. 

Seriously, I agree with Adonis:




Speaking of Narcissism and Vega though.
I just HAVE to post this: :ho

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlP_UK6LEFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Holy Shit that was funny, I've never seen this Jackie flick though, gonna rent it.
> But still, that was some funny ass shit.
> 
> 
> ...



ok first that vid is made of win ur getting a rep

second the guys not that bad he just needs to lose the soulpatch


----------



## Falco-san (Jan 28, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> ok first that vid is made of win ur getting a rep
> 
> second the guys not that bad he just needs to lose the soulpatch



Well, thanks for the rep 
But no, it IS bad. Look, I'm not trying to insult Taboo here, but he's not "pretty" Vega, however IS. He's a prettyboy, and Taboo...well..he isn't


----------



## Sesha (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, look at that. Apparently, the scenes in the movie have nothing in them that relates even slightly to the games, meaning this is yet another attempt at cashing in on a popular license. Now there's a surprise for ya.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 30, 2009)

why is it always chun li?


----------



## Falco-san (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahaha, omg this made me laugh [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISPmTeb-rU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fenton (Feb 18, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> Hahaha, omg this made me laugh [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FISPmTeb-rU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



YESH YESH!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2009)

This movie will ruin Street Fighter forever. Not the games, the games still rock. Just any chance of ever having a decent movie.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 18, 2009)

WAS THAT SERIOUSLY BISON!!!? I thought it was just a random bad guy...

It would've been something else if they were chronicling her days from Interpol before Street Fighter II, with only references to Shadaloo or dealing with lower ranked members. You know, like a prequel of sorts, but this...this is exactly why video game-to-movie adaptations suck. You've got people thinking they can make the story better than the original by maligning it in such a way no one could even recognize it anymore if it wasn't for the movie title.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 18, 2009)

i think i saw hadouken in that trailer


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i think i saw hadouken in that trailer



Kikouken actually...


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 19, 2009)

But will there be a decent game based off it?


----------



## blackshikamaru (Feb 19, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i think i saw hadouken in that trailer



Lol. How many street fighter games have you played?


----------



## illmatic (Feb 19, 2009)

EPIC FAIL. DO NOT WANT.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 19, 2009)

Saw the ads for it on T.V.............why am I sensing this is going to be like that DOA movie.....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> But will there be a decent game based off it?



It's based off a game, does that count?

I can't believe who those chose for Vega(Balrog)...


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Feb 27, 2009)

Has anyone seen this movie yet? I just happen to have 2 free movie tickets and was hoping for some good reviews before I go see it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

So far I'm hearing bad things about this movie.

Great, this movie is going to give my Chun Li a bad name.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 27, 2009)

^What did you expect, Violent? Kreuk doesn't look Chinese. They even make her white. The actors are all B-listers, maybe even Cs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll watch it today, but wont be able to review it till tomorrow........cursed crash computer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> ^What did you expect, Violent?* Kreuk doesn't look Chinese.* They even make her white. The actors are all B-listers, maybe even Cs.



she looks mixed


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Feb 27, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> she looks mixed



This is true. Her father is Dutch and her mother is Chinese. Unfortunately its going to take more than her good looks to pull of the role of Chunli.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ever wondered what a "proper" _Street Fighter_ movie would be like? 

I mean, I know enough about this movie to know that it's not _Street Fighter;_ and while the Van Damme one (which I just watched a few hours ago) actually had a couple of decent moments- and was, in comparison, faithful to the source- it did'nt really come that close either.

I'm thinking that they could base it on the very first _SF_ game. As in, characters like Bison- and those in it mostly to get at him- do not appear, though Bison could have a background presence as the sinister mastermind. 

Instead, make it about Ryu and Ken in a story where the main villain is Sagat, with guys like Vega and a few others as friends or enemies. Bison, as I said, would lurk in the shadows as his boss, with he and the rest having roles ina sequel.

And, of course, focus a lot on the fighting, ideally making it brutal but a little comic at the same time (eg. slow-mo close-up's of the hits that _really_ hurt). And keep the supernaural stuff and explain it, without putting too much stress on it or making it seem too amazing.

Something like that


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 27, 2009)

A good street fighter movie would just be a good kung-fu flick. A bunch of people whooping ass and fighting the big bad. 



> Massawyrm Tiger-Uppercuts STREET FIGHTER: THE LEGEND OF CHUN LI and calls it the must see bad movie of the season!
> 
> Hola all. Massawyrm here.
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 27, 2009)

i knew this movie was gonna suck ass the moment i heard it was a Street Fighter movie...

it will forever be impossible to make an accurate screen adaptation of SF...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

We'll probably have to wait another 15 years till Capcom tries to make another live-action movie.

They should just stick to animated movies IMO.


----------



## competitionbros (Feb 27, 2009)

My brother saw it and said it was terrible.........


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> We'll probably have to wait another 15 years till Capcom tries to make another live-action movie.
> 
> They should just stick to animated movies IMO.



Unfortunately those suck just as bad, I couldn't even watch the End of Street Fighter Alpha

[ the Exception is Street Fighter 2]


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Unfortunately those suck just as bad, I couldn't even watch the End of Street Fighter Alpha
> 
> [ the Exception is Street Fighter 2]



Alpha had a few good moments but as a whole it wasn't that great, but it was still better than the live action movies.

Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie was very well done.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Alpha had a few good moments but as a whole it wasn't that great, but it was still better than the live action movies.
> 
> Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie was very well done.



See heres the thing thogh id rather watch The Live action Street fighter then Alpha

At least that was Cheesy fun, and had a Epic Bison

Alpha [and Alpha generations, and The Ties that bind for that matter] Is a Chore to watch


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

Alpha's two big reasons for failing hard was Shun and Dr.Sadler storyline. 

Generations was just odd.

The first live action movie is good if you look at it like it's a comedy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 27, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Alpha's two big reasons for failing hard was Shun and Dr.Sadler storyline.
> 
> Generations was just odd.
> 
> *The first live action movie is good if you look at it like it's a comedy. *



i kinda do 

I personally think Ryu and Ken's characters are at their best when their doing their own thing and they aren't  Majorly involved with the main plot

Thats Why Alpha, Alpha Generations, Ties that bind, And Even The Anime All pretty much sucked

In fact the only Truly GOOD Street fight adaptions have been the comics by Udon and Street Fighter II


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i kinda do
> 
> I personally think Ryu and Ken's characters are at their best when their doing their own thing and they aren't  Majorly involved with the main plot
> 
> ...



For the most part I'd have to agree.

Speaking of the Udon comics, do you know anywhere online to download or view them?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2009)

It sucked.......review will be up later today


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 1, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> For the most part I'd have to agree.
> 
> Speaking of the Udon comics, do you know anywhere online to download or view them?



ask at the comic section, but if you want to download them for free then watch it cause they may ban you.
They dont support downloads anymore 

You can try at your local comic shop , give em a sneek peek to check them out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

Review is in my sig!


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Elite Four



> Also, what’s up with the title? The legend of Chun-Li? She was never a legend in the games. The only legend she has is spawning millions of otaku’s.



Title does'nt say she's a legend. It just implies that she has a story that is so unbelievable as to be called Legendary.

The character is a legend insofar as she is one of the first "strong" female characters in video games, and one of the most archetypal influencing as many other characters as Ryu. She is one of the most famous characters in video games and arguably the third most important in the story. 

Do not disrepect Chun-Li again.



> Kristin Kreuk(Chun-Li) struggles with some of the dialogue, but overall she was one of the few people(if not only) who truly sold me. I also bought her martial arts scenes, even though she obviously is not a real life martial artist.



Actually, she does Karate. And gymnastics. She's done both since high school.



> Oddly, in Japan they have Taboo playing Balrog, Clarke Duncan playing Bison and McDonough as Vega…..what the hell?



In Japan, the names for each character is different. Balrog is called M. Bison, and is a spoof of Mike Tyson; Vega is called Balrog, and M. Bison is alled Vega.

The Western adaptation changed the names. Having an idiot bad guy boxer called M. Bison in your game was something Capcom America felt might invite an idiot bad guy boxer called Mike Tyson's lawyers to your door. They also thought Vega was a stupid name for an arch-villain, and so decided to name Vega M. Bison, M. Bison Balrog, and Balrog Vega.

So they are not playing different characters in Japan. They are playing the same characters under their original names.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

Whoa, someone responded!

1) The Legend of Chun-Li means she has a legend......which technically doesn't fit in with the video games. May I remind you that legend usually means the story isn't completely true either.

2) Your reasoning why she's such a legend is based on Chun-Li's effect on video games, but her character in the story. I vaguely mention that in the review(except I refer to her spawning lots of otaku's), but once again, I doubt that was their intention.

3) Really? I heard that she had some problem with her spine, which sort of forced her to retire from all that. Also, I only heard of the gymnastics, not the karate part.

4) Ah, that's........interesting.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Whoa, someone responded!
> 
> 1) The Legend of Chun-Li means she has a legend......which technically doesn't fit in with the video games. May I remind you that legend usually means the story isn't completely true either.



2) Your reasoning why she's such a legend is based on Chun-Li's effect on video games, but her character in the story. I vaguely mention that in the review(except I refer to her spawning lots of otaku's), but once again, I doubt that was their intention.[/QUOTE]

My point is, saying she has a legend is not a big deal. Chun-Li is a famous character with a great deal of importance to the story, within which she is one of the best fighters in the world, better than many of her rivals and good enough to challenge world conquering superhuman madmen. 

If they want to say she's a legend, she's a legend. In many ways she is.  



> 3) Really? I heard that she had some problem with her spine, which sort of forced her to retire from all that. Also, I only heard of the gymnastics, not the karate part.



Well, it's true.

I don'e think she's world champion level or anything like that, but she knows how to fight. 



> 4) Ah, that's........interesting.



Indeed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, to me, the title is always important. For one, can you be a legend if you're still alive? Two, the legend implies that what made you a legend is already over.

Three, this movie sucks. Her defeat of Bison is annoyingly easy. The movie also ends with her apparently retiring for no reason......never even entering the tournament. 

So the title doesn't fit.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, to me, the title is always important. For one, can you be a legend if you're still alive?



Yes. 



> Two, the legend implies that what made you a legend is already over.



Duh. _Every_ legend ever told is already over. It can't be legendary if it's still ongoing- a legend is just a fantastical story that may have actually happened. Within the context of the film, they did.

*EDIT*- Well, technically they can be ongoing, but only if you have done legendary stuff in the past and continue to do more legendary stuff.



> Three, this movie sucks. Her defeat of Bison is annoyingly easy. The movie also ends with her apparently retiring for no reason......never even entering the tournament.
> 
> So the title doesn't fit.



Well, the quality of the film is not the title's fault. 

If that stuff really happened, then you could call it legendary no matter how mundane and boring it was to watch- real life is'nt so picky about stories involving murder, magic and major crime syndicates with martial arts throw into the mix.  

I mean, would anyone dare call the events of _Sleepless in Seattle_ legendary?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"It can't be legendary if it's still ongoing"- Doesn't this prove my point? Question, have you actually seen the movie?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> "It can't be legendary if it's still ongoing"- Doesn't this prove my point? Question, have you actually seen the movie?



I edited that part. It can be legendary if it's ongoing- if, that is, the earlier parts of it were amazing enough to qualify.

No, I have'nt seen it. Though I don't see why that's relevant since we're talking philology.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

I know what you speak of, but I refer to her legend as

1) Either in the games. Well, to be fair, in the games she's the strongest woman or something........but you never really get that impression in the movie.

2) In the movie, she doesn't do anything extraordinary until the end......and even that I found to be slightly questionable. She 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 beats up a guy who was fighting before, attacks him while he's not paying attention, beats him with one hadoken(why didn't her teacher just do this as apparently one shot is KO inducing?) and kills him brutally in FRONT OF HIS DAUGHTER. Then she's offered to enter into the tournament(I wonder how as Bison is dead) but turns it down.




Either way, I probably wouldn't have brought up the subtitle(other than being kind of pointless) if I had actually liked the damn thing.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh look, another heated debate between Martial and masa.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

We debated before..........................?


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup, I think it was in the Best Movie of 2008 thread or something. I think it was about Incredible Hulk.

Anyways, this movie has a 00% on RT.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2009)

It was about the Joker- Nicholson vs Ledger. Also Jason Voorhees.

Anyway, my point is that you would'nt have brought up the subtitle (unless you incorrectly said it was kind of pointless- it's just a catchy title) if you had actually liked the damn thing. 

So, I guess we are in agreement. For once.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2009)

Yup, that's it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 1, 2009)

This movie sucked. A lot. There was a lot of Mystical BS, you can catch some bad CGI in the fight scenes, and Chun-Li vs. Vega was a complete let down. 

Well, between this, The Spirit, and Push, I guess there's a lot of money going down the drain.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2009)

lol, on Vega Vs Chun-Li, I laughed. It seems these two fight alot in the games/animated movies.....but then Vega gets owned quickly.

They hype him up too, making this more annoying.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Mar 2, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, on Vega Vs Chun-Li, I laughed. It seems these two fight alot in the games/animated movies.....*but then Vega gets owned quickly.
> *
> They hype him up too, making this more annoying.



That was the thing that I hated the most in this movie. Vega is badass and they make him look like complete and utter shit in the movie. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole flashback scene with Bison was definitely a WTF moment. I also didn't like how he was killed off. They obviously set it up for a sequel at the end but I don't know how their going to pull that off since they killed off Bison. Maybe he is still alive and is living through his daughter Rose?




On a more positive note, I think Robin Shou did an excellent job and is easily the best actor in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 2, 2009)

I always like Robin Shou. His fight scenes are hardly on par with the fight scenes of Jackie Chan or Jet Li, but I think he's a better actor than them. It's a shame his movies tend to suck........I mean, I understand he's Paul Anderson's friend and all, but he isn't doing anything for Robin Shou's career.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 4, 2009)

So, this isn't even worth checking out?!?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 4, 2009)

I swear if I was in charge of making _Street Fighter_ films they would be awesome beyond compare.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 4, 2009)

^Ain't no surprise there. Can't blame ya, kaze. When the critics give u a 2, you know u done f'ed up now.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 4, 2009)

Also the fact that you don't see any of the actors out promoting the movie is a bad sign.

Sad part is that I really wanted to see this movie too


----------



## Tomasu H. (Mar 4, 2009)

I found it funny that some TV ads barely metion 'The Legend of Chun Li'.

"STREET FIGHTER" - 3 seconds in loud voice
"The Legend of Chun Li" - 1/2 second in small voice


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2009)

i heard this movie was like totally epic in every single way and it was gonna win an oscar...Bizarro told me.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2009)

Mister Mxyzptlk told me the same thing! Small world huh?


----------



## On and On (Mar 4, 2009)

I heard people actually laughed at this movie's badness. I want to see it so much now.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 5, 2009)

HAha I forgot Vega was even in this movie.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2009)

Everyone who acted in this movie disgraced their character except for Kristen Kreuk. That being said she wasn't an amazing Chun Li either but not half as bad as the other actors in the film.

Now that I think about it I don't think there's anyone in the world that can represent Chun Li properly.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 5, 2009)

^I always said if they could take make a Chinese looking version of Shawn Johnson, that will be awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 5, 2009)

who would  cast in your perfect Street fighter Movie


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2009)

No one could be casted as Chun Li IMO.

As for other characters...I'd need to do some research.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> who would  cast in your perfect Street fighter Movie





Violent-nin said:


> No one could be casted as Chun Li IMO.
> 
> As for other characters...I'd need to do some research.



.....

Zhang Ziyi?

Maybe...Maggie Q? 

I can think of a few who could pull her off.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 5, 2009)

This movie is such a failure


----------



## Jimin (Mar 5, 2009)

I did suggest maggie Q, but she lacks Chun-Li's ass and thighs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2009)

@masamune1

Magie Q is too old and lacks certain assets required for Chun Li.

Zhang Ziyi is hot but for some reason I could see her failing.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 5, 2009)

^If they should make Shawn Johnson Chinese looking, would she be a good fit? At least, physically?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2009)

So, this movie sucks harder than Oprah with a bucket of chicken wings and crawfish, eh?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @masamune1
> 
> Magie Q is too old and lacks certain assets required for Chun Li.
> 
> Zhang Ziyi is hot but for some reason I could see her failing.



She's 29. Zhang too. 

Chun-Li was in her early twenties in the first one if I remember, and is supposed to be kind of mature. 

As for the assets, well it's an age of computer wizardry....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

For those of you who wasted money to see the movie in theatres. . .

Well? Is it worst than the Van Damme one?


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

Van Damme would be rolling around in his grave if he heard about this movie.....and if he were dead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 5, 2009)

I saw it. I think the Van Damme movie was a 1/4 star movie as well, but it at least knew what it wanted to be. In short, it knew it was a silly, stupid action movie......as bad of a choice as it was. This one tries to be more serious and just comes across as silly or stupid for that reason.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> She's 29. Zhang too.
> 
> Chun-Li was in her early twenties in the first one if I remember, and is supposed to be kind of mature.
> 
> As for the assets, well it's an age of computer wizardry....



Lmao, even in this age they would mess it up somehow....they always find a way.

I just have very high/impossible standards for an actress to reach to play Chun Li.

-------

I agree that least the Van Damme movie knew exactly what it wanted to be, this one just tries to hard and fails badly.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2009)

I liked the Van Damme movie.

Mostly Raul Julia. He was fun. Him and the guy playing Zangrief. 

The others varied, though I liked Van Damme's "We can go home" speech.


----------



## Rampage (Mar 8, 2009)

*Street fighter: the legend of chun-li*

what did you guys think of this movie?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 8, 2009)

Hated it. Link to review is in my sig.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 8, 2009)

1/10

1 for the parts with Gen. Only decent parts of the movie.


----------



## Rampage (Mar 8, 2009)

i know i mean WTF!! where were RYU and KEN


----------



## Federer (Mar 8, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> i know i mean WTF!! *where were RYU and KEN*



After the first Street fighter movie, they facepalmed and promised to themselves that they never will appear in a real life movie, especially in one called *"legend"* of Chun li.


----------



## S (Mar 9, 2009)

Ryu was mentioned @ the end of the movie


----------



## Godot (Mar 10, 2009)

Because of the above posts, i'm actually afraid of watching this film 

Just tell me this, is it better than this film:


----------



## S (Mar 10, 2009)

Hell no, the first Streetfighter movie was awsome.


----------



## Bisuke (Mar 10, 2009)

"Do not watch it," is what my friends say.

>>

They were highly disappointed.


----------



## Si Style (Mar 10, 2009)

fato said:


> Hell no, the first Streetfighter movie was awsome.



Oh no...oh no no no.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 10, 2009)

fato said:


> Hell no, the first Streetfighter movie was awsome.


----------



## S (Mar 10, 2009)

A lot of haters here, of course was the first Streetfighter movie crap, but in a good way. Funny costumes funny dialogs ect... it was fun to watch. 

And what is more awsome?
This 


or


----------



## blackshikamaru (Mar 13, 2009)

The movie wasn't as horrible as I was told it was. A couple of scenes made me cringe but overall it was a pretty average "action" flick. I would have liked to see Vega be a sexy beast and Balrog not shoot people, but eh. 10-15 years from now we can try again.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Mar 13, 2009)

Van Damme Street Fighter Movie: 

Street Fighter Legend of Chunli: 

Possible Sequel: 

I think this sums up most of the posts in this thread.


----------

